# Bacterial Hemorrhagic Septicemia?



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

I need help identifying if this is truly Bacterial Hemorrhagic Septicemia or not.
I don't think it is due to its not a major outbreak and its been clearing up for the last month, but, thought I would check with you guys anyways.

I noticed lil red streaks in her back tail then I also noticed she had lil pimple like bumps on her bottom left side stomach. I tried to take many pics so you guys could see, but its hard to tell being shes pinkish white. She doesn't show any signs of stress or swimming disorders and its faded away a bit throughout the month. The first pic is the BEFORE pic in March, and the rest is from today. You can see the bumps cleared up a bit but it almost does appear more white on the bottom leading me to believe signs of scale loss.

BEFORE:


TODAY:


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I had a whiteish goldfish that showed red marks in his body as well as red streaking in the tail( more than just the regular blood vessels) and treated with tetracycline with fairly good effect , off and on for several months. Then I switched to Kanaplex as the tetracycline no longer worked. I lost the fish after a few months of treating.
The problem is knowing the type of bacteria causing it.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Well if it is actually Hemo, they say to treat with Oxytetracycline Powder. But, I'm not sure intill someone can help me identify.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

So i'm taking it no one has ever ran into something similar before?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Ask TOS tomorrow. He'll probably know. Him and his fish/fish ailment knowledge. And unknown profession and all. Did you post me that visitor message yet???

:fun:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm afraid I can't really tell what I'm looking at in these pics. To me it just looks like your fish is a "blush" type, having little or no skin pigment and letting the blood show. I do see a place where some scales are missing, but it doesn't look like it's a problem.

To be sure, since you know your fish better than I do and would better know if it doesn't look normal, I would go ahead and treat accordingly for septicemia. It just might clear things up a bit. If this were a normal colored goldfish displaying these red marks, I would absolutely assume that it was sick, but these leucistic ones can fool me.


----------

